# 1st cheese smoke



## nabo4u (Nov 10, 2012)

So this week the weather was low enough in south Florida that I was inspired to cold smoke some cheeses. So I got extra sharp cheddar, Brie, Colby Jack, Monterey Jack with jalapeños, and fresh mozzarella  






I fired up the AMZNPS with some cherry pellets. I then placed the cheeses, the AMZNPS, and a big bowl of ice in my MES. 





This was my second use of the AMZNPS. When I checked up on it 20 minutes into the smoke, I realized that it had extinguished. I took it out, torched the heck out of it, and waited 10 minutes. It worked. 
I took the cheese out after 2 hours and this is what I got. 





I then vacuum sealed everything but the mozzarella. 





I'll wait a couple of weeks before I try the vacuum sealed cheeses. I'll try the mozzarella tomorrow. I'm not overly confident on my procedure, but hey, I'll report back after the tasting.


----------



## pops6927 (Nov 10, 2012)

Looks great!  You will notice how it infuses into the cheese itself and makes it soooo yummy!


----------



## tjohnson (Nov 10, 2012)

Nice Color!


----------



## hoity toit (Nov 13, 2012)

they wont last long...I make it every year and everyone loves it,,They always ask,,,"when are you gonna make some more smoked cheese."..I tell them I only do it in the winter twice a year so that they will look forward to it,,makes it special.


----------



## nabo4u (Nov 13, 2012)

Thanks guys. I can't wait to try them. I tried smoking cheese once a couple of years ago when I first got my MES. It was a total disaster. The cheese didn't completely melt, but it did look like a hot mess. Also, I didn't know about the mellowing out period. When my wife and I took our first bites..... Well let's just say I never thought I'd smoke cheese again. 
So I'll wait a couple of weeks this time, hard as it may be. Oh I forgot, I did taste the mozzarella a couple of days after the smoke. I served it to some friends in a caprese salad. Everyone liked it. You could definitely taste the smoke, but it wasn't over the top.


----------



## bwsmith_2000 (Nov 13, 2012)

Thanks for the post. I have been wanting to smoke some cheese for quite a while. I has finally cooled down outside so that I can do it and your post just put me in the mood. I have an AMAZNPS so I'll get some cheese and give it a try. I look forward to hearing about your results and perhaps which cheese you liked best.


----------



## driedstick (Nov 13, 2012)

Nice - melting what part of the country you in?? High here today was 40ish I think I may have to heat up my smoker some just so the smoke will penetrate a little better

good luck and let us know.

Steve


----------



## nabo4u (Nov 15, 2012)

I'm in Miami, Fl. I was fortunate that it got cold enough last week so that I could do the smoke. It's back up to 80 degrees during the day now and mid 70's at night. I'll be opening the cheeses up in a couple of weeks


----------

